# Bluetooth headphone, almost working as I would like to



## gotnull (Oct 20, 2022)

Hi,

I followed the nice guide provided by olli@  and it works, thank you   I am now happy to be able to use my bluetooth headphone, I didn't have to buy an additional dongle, the official one works well.
But there is one annoying thing, if the dongle is not already plugged in before the boot then it won't work after no matter what so in that case in order to use it I need to reboot, it's not really convenient.
If I plug the dongle in after the boot, I can see it in 'dmesg', but for some reason it does not appear in '/dev/sndstat'.
Is there anything I can do to change this ?

Thank you.


----------

